# North Carolina Currituck Sound duck hunt



## tommydailey05 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just won a guided trip out in North Carolina at my local DU banquet last Friday. Anyone ever hunted there? If so give me the low down on what gear to bring and what to expect. Thanks guys for your comments in advance.

V/r,


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Been there on vacation many times but never to hunt. Is your hunt with Tommy Jennette? He seems to be the man down there. Make sure you get your swan tag its one of the primo spots in the country to tag a nice tundra swan. When you going?


----------



## tommydailey05 (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be leaving for there on Thursday and I hunt on Saturday. I will look into the swan permit for sure. I will guided by River to Woods guide service. All private land in marsh country. they are saying that alot of Pintails, redheads, few sea ducks (Scooters) and Mallards are down right now on ther private land. I will post pictures when I return. Thanks


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I have spent alot of time there and hope to retire on the sound side sooner than later. The light house is the main attraction there and your wife is sure to make you take her to see it, the fishing is awsome on the ocean side and sound side, so bring a pole.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Just caught this post! Hope you had a great hunt. I have hunted the area many times and by now you know about the permitting system in NC on Swan.

Let us know how you did! :beer:


----------



## alex_harrison (Jan 21, 2009)

i live in NC and hunt ducks here. it all depends on the day that you come to hunt if its a nice day you might not see to much and you really dont need anything warm to ware. if its really nasty out you can expect a lot of shooting ahead of you and you will need a couple of layers of cloths on. good luck and if you like another hunt here later contact me.


----------

